# Band od Brothers fans! Found the Hotel from Episode 10 "Points"



## snowfreak323 (Apr 30, 2008)

They say it is Austria in the show, but it is really Switzerland

http://www.giessbach.ch/en/contact_information/contactinfo.php

FYI


----------



## paul.r (Jul 27, 2009)

Nice. We stopped by Zell Am See (the actual location for where the above hotel was shot as a stand-in) on our trip last week and it was definitely more developed than from what was shown in the series. With that picture, I can definitely see why they used that instead of the actual location in Austria. I was wondering how they were able to get the shots without all of the hotels, restaurants and other buildings in the picture.

We followed that up with breakfast at the Eagle's Nest, but it wasn't nearly as dramatic as was shown in the series. The majority of the place is a restaurant/biergarten. Still, I would have regretted not visiting when we could see it from our hotel window.

The scenery near Berchtesgaden was definitely gorgeous, but one of the main reasons I wanted to stop there was because of the history.


----------



## snowfreak323 (Apr 30, 2008)

Visiting the Eagle's Nest must have been something...

When I go, I am going to try to visit all the places that E-Company went to (alot of nice driving in between)

-Munich
-Eindhoven
-Bastogne
-Normandy (Rouen)
-Switzerland (visiting the hotel posted above, looks so amazing with many windy roads  )
-Berchtesgaden
-Ending up back in Munich

I may alter this and include Nice, Monaco and Marseille


----------



## paul.r (Jul 27, 2009)

Well, much like the substitute lake they used in your post, the combination of creative angles, sets and CGI in BoB made the Eagle's Nest somewhat of a letdown. It was tantamount to visiting Jefferson's Monticello that is now a Starbucks. The views were nice (though cloudy), but you didn't really get a sense of it as a historic landmark due to the way it wasn't protected for whatever reason. I think I almost would have enjoyed it more if I just thought of it as a mountain-top restaurant and had no knowledge of it's historical significance. As it was, it seemed to be a bastardization of history. Neuschwanstein may have been over-the-top touristy, but at least they have preserved it as it was built and used.

They used to offer (may still) a Stephen Ambrose tour where they started off in Atlanta (Toccoa), over to England, down through France, Belgium, Germany and Austria. Obviously, a little hard to do with a pick-up in Munich, but I would imagine that would be a very powerful route, especially if you researched or had some sort of guidebook.

We debated stopping by Dachau, but considering it was an anniversary trip, we decided against it. Perhaps on our next ED.


----------



## snowfreak323 (Apr 30, 2008)

paul.r said:


> Well, much like the substitute lake they used in your post, the combination of creative angles, sets and CGI in BoB made the Eagle's Nest somewhat of a letdown. It was tantamount to visiting Jefferson's Monticello that is now a Starbucks. The views were nice (though cloudy), but you didn't really get a sense of it as a historic landmark due to the way it wasn't protected for whatever reason. I think I almost would have enjoyed it more if I just thought of it as a mountain-top restaurant and had no knowledge of it's historical significance. As it was, it seemed to be a bastardization of history. Neuschwanstein may have been over-the-top touristy, but at least they have preserved it as it was built and used.
> 
> They used to offer (may still) a Stephen Ambrose tour where they started off in Atlanta (Toccoa), over to England, down through France, Belgium, Germany and Austria. Obviously, a little hard to do with a pick-up in Munich, but I would imagine that would be a very powerful route, especially if you researched or had some sort of guidebook.
> 
> We debated stopping by Dachau, but considering it was an anniversary trip, we decided against it. Perhaps on our next ED.


I agree with you concerning the Eagle's Nest. After watching the show, I had expected it to be more spectacular (although the view still seems stunning).

I considered visiting Dachau, however my Friend (who I am picking up in Amsterdam and will be traveling with me) has no interest. He is Jewish and says that he went to Dachau with his family when he was younger, and the experience was (for him) extremely unpleasant and he has no desire to go back


----------

